# Riding in Southern Oregon in late Feb - Early March



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be spending some time in Southern Oregon in late Feb and early March and wondered what the riding was like.Plan on mostly road riding but may bring my mountain bike. What kind of clothing is needed in that part of the year.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Southern Oregon is pretty wide and pretty varied weather wise. Western Oregon, rain and be prepared for snow. Central to eastern Oregon, cold and be prepared for anything. These recommendations will hold true till late April.


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

mainly rain and and cold (30's) with some ice and snow right now. less likely to get a 50's day right now. bring stuff for the wet and cold and plan on using it.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

Where in Southern Oregon? Compared to the Willamette Valley, the Rogue Valley (Ashland, Medford, Grants Pass) is pretty dry. By late February and early March, it generally starts to warm up but it's still normal to have, on average, a storm or two a week, but they don't usually stick around and temperatures are pretty mild. You should probably be prepared for temperatures between 30 and 70 ... generally in the 40's and 50's. 

If you're looking at anywhere east of the Cascades, it'll probably be dry, but the elevations is a lot higher so it's going to be colder and likely that any precipitation will be snow.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

gray8110 said:


> Where in Southern Oregon?
> 
> I will be in the Ashland area for the most part. Thanks to everyone for the info


----------

